# Pinnacle Studio 9 runtime error



## captduckie (Aug 21, 2003)

Purchased Pinnacle Studio Version 9 thinking I was going to delve into making DVDs of the kids from digital camcorder and just have a ball, boy was I wrong.

First started getting some Studio 9 errors when I tried to burn the DVD (failed to compile disc). After many different suggestions from Pinnacle forums, I decided to do an uninstall and re-install. Problem is, Studio 9 never completely gets deleted from the system. Tried a repair and that seemed to get it back.

Now, when I click on "Make Movie" I instantly get this:

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library

Runtime Error!

Program: C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\Studio 9programs\studio.exe

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the applications support team for more information.


FOLLOWED BY THIS:


Pinnacle Studio  Trial 1: studio.exe  Application Error

The instruction at 0x7c168f1d referenced memory at 0x0000001c. The memory could not be read.
Click on OK to terminate the program.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=1443478#post1443478
Triplicate Post


----------

